# Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa lodged and awaiting



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Hai,
I applied Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa on oct 28 2014. I have sent all the documents as per visa checklist to Adelaide office through post. My Medical is also cleared on 3nov through emedical client. I want information when will the case officer will process and how much time to process... and still know i wont get any email from case officer in regards to we got your supporting documents or processing your visa with documents... kindly help on me what to do next? or wait for the replay from case officer..


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

Syeed said:


> Hai,
> I applied Business Innovation and Investment 188(a) Visa on oct 28 2014. I have sent all the documents as per visa checklist to Adelaide office through post. My Medical is also cleared on 3nov through emedical client. I want information when will the case officer will process and how much time to process... and still know i wont get any email from case officer in regards to we got your supporting documents or processing your visa with documents... kindly help on me what to do next? or wait for the replay from case officer..


Business Innovation and Investment Visa Processing Times
9 months processing time


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replay....
I also know that 9 months... Is there anyone got visa in lesser duration period kindly share the experience...


----------



## fizz12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

Syeed said:


> Thanks for the replay.... I also know that 9 months... Is there anyone got visa in lesser duration period kindly share the experience...


Do you have any news on the visa yet Syeed?


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

I got replay that my documents attached to my file for assessment & my medical cleared... hope soon for further grant


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

CO ASSIGNED AND REQUESTED FORM 80 to sent DIBP on 28/2/2015 for further processing


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Syeed said:


> I got replay that my documents attached to my file for assessment & my medical cleared... hope soon for further grant


Do you have to take IELTS for this visa as well? If yes, how was your exam?


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

kettlerope said:


> Do you have to take IELTS for this visa as well? If yes, how was your exam?


If he/she succesfully passed the IELTS exam, I think there would be no problem for him/her. hhhhmmmm

For SYEED, if you still didn't try IELTS, you can also try TOEFL hhhmmmm..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

did you lodge an EOI and get invited? also, which stream are you applying for under 188?


----------



## fizz12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

I got my 188 Business Visa in early February, it took about 5 months.


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> do you have to take ielts for this visa as well? If yes, how was your exam?


i got exempted from ielts test due to my complete studies is in english.i provided the documents...


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Fizz12345 kindly let me know which sub class investment/ innovation are you granted and on more thing you are from high risk country or low risk country..


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

fizz12345 said:


> I got my 188 Business Visa in early February, it took about 5 months.


:second: congrats Fizz12345 for getting grant


----------



## fizz12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am on the innovation visa and from the UK. Thanks


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Syeed said:


> I got replay that my documents attached to my file for assessment & my medical cleared... hope soon for further grant


I asked about IELTS because I found English in this quoted sentence pretty bad. Sorry for it.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Syeed said:


> i got exempted from ielts test due to my complete studies is in english.i provided the documents...


"......since my complete study was in English" - won't it be correct English rather?


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

CO asked to carry medicals and pcc for wife and for my baby. I submitted the docs... know the scenario was both was not in my visa application .. only on my grant later I apply for them... but CO clarified me that since my child born between the visa decision process they all are included on visa application.. know I doesn't know whether I supposed to pay visa additional or free.. but officer told they included in my application... anyone clarify on that


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you please re-write using proper English?? Doesn't understand anything really!!

Girl Aussie



Syeed said:


> CO asked to carry medicals and pcc for wife and for my baby. I submitted the docs... know the scenario was both was not in my visa application .. only on my grant later I apply for them... but CO clarified me that since my child born between the visa decision process they all are included on visa application.. know I doesn't know whether I supposed to pay visa additional or free.. but officer told they included in my application... anyone clarify on that


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Case officer asked to carry medicals and police clearance for my wife. Secondly medicals for my new born kid since the child born between the visa processing time frame. The case officer confirmed me that the childis included in my visa application... I applied my visa alone and then for my family after getting visa grant.. know the scenario is wether I supposed to pay visa charges for my baby or free and why asked medicals for my wife...


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Know clear girlaussie


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

girlaussdetail6955402 said:


> Can you please re-write using proper English?? Doesn't understand anything really!!
> 
> 
> Check know for details


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Syeed you mean "now" and you are wrongly writing as "know"..


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Kindly pay attention towards the earlier issue posted by me. Provide solution for the concern...


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Syeed you mean "now" and you are wrongly writing as "know"..


any solution for the issue...posted earlier..


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

Case officer asked to carry medicals and police clearance for my wife. Secondly medicals for my new born kid since the child born between the visa processing time frame. The case officer confirmed me that the childis included in my visa application... I applied my visa alone and then for my family after getting visa grant.. know the scenario is wether I supposed to pay visa charges for my baby or free and why asked medicals for my wife...

Anybody faced situation...kindly share


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

My case officer is out of the office for a month.. Can other case officer can assess my application or previous case officer will assess after coming to work.. Or i have to request dibp to assess some other officer.. Kindly provide me any knowledge on this


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Syeed said:


> My case officer is out of the office for a month.. Can other case officer can assess my application or previous case officer will assess after coming to work.. Or i have to request dibp to assess some other officer.. Kindly provide me any knowledge on this


when you click reply, does to go to _firstname.lastname_@immi, or to _team.name_@immi?


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> when you click reply, does to go to _firstname.lastname_@immi, or to _team.name_@immi?


mine is case officer personal email id as u said: _firstname.lastname_@immi


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

My case officer is out of the office for a month.. Can other case officer can assess my application or previous case officer will assess after coming to work.. Or i have to request dibp to assess some other officer.. my case officer personal email id as u said: [email protected] 
Kindly provide me any knowledge on this..


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> when you click reply, does to go to _firstname.lastname_@immi, or to _team.name_@immi?


My case officer is out of the office for a month.. Can other case officer can assess my application or previous case officer will assess after coming to work.. Or i have to request dibp to assess some other officer.. my case officer personal email id as u said: [email protected]
Kindly provide me any knowledge on this.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

I got visa grant letter for my whole family... Hope soon moving to Australia in month...


----------



## Syeed (Nov 15, 2014)

After so long time of hard work and patience finally got the grant.. very cheerful


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Syeed said:


> After so long time of hard work and patience finally got the grant.. very cheerful


Congratulations.. Enjoy your moment


----------



## kapla88 (Nov 2, 2016)

how do you know who is your CO? is that a separate letter informing who is your CO?


----------

